# awkward and bizzare kills



## Sniper_911 (Apr 1, 2006)

well first, i went out to bag a ****, i had my dad's .351 carbine. i never seen what it could do, well i anhiliated it. nothing much left.

another time i got a through and through on squirrel with a 17hmr and it tagged a piney squirrel like 2 feet behind it in the face.

once my dad had a 12g saiga 12 and he unloaded it and put it on the ground, next thing we heard a blast from his shotty. we looked and our dog stepped on the trigger and rittled his trucks tail gate with 00'. i was glad my dog didnt get hit, but he was sad his truck did lol.

what are some your guy's battle tails.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

i dont think you should be out with a .351 for a ****


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah Thats kind of a waste of $20. I hit a sparrow at 40 yards right through the chest with open sighted 1946 remington 22lr the other day.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

its like buying a 747 to get free peanuts, theres more cost efficent ways.

but more on the ethical side, sure its a kill... but why destroy something u cant eat/use for a good laugh


----------



## Sniper_911 (Apr 1, 2006)

this is mad over kill here. .223, .300wm and .17hmrs on prarrie dogs.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I once killed two red squirrels whith one shot with a 12 ga # 6 shot. I heard movement in the brush and saw the squirrel moving kind of funny so I lined up my shotgun and BOOM. I then walked over to my kill only to find two dead red squirrels I think they were doing the nasty and I felt real bad about it later.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

one time my dad shot three starlings with one shot from a .22. took them all out in a row. sweet site!


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

lol yea u wouldent like it if someone shot u and your lover lmao!

i recon the funniest thing ever was when i was out turkey hunting...and i was calling in turkey... now keep in mind the sign said during so and so dates hunting fishing and trapping ONLY all other activites prohibited...

so im calling a turkey...and all of a sudden bird watchers walk down my path

i guess i wasent hidden well enough because they walked right up to me and asked, are there any turkey around here? i said no im hunting the marshy whooping crane, and they said oh i never herd please tell... i knew i was in trouble so i just said look its quittin time i gotta work.... and left


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Them whopping crains are tough to hunt, they are very smart.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

I have two odd stories. Both were as a kid. The first, I just broke my fathers shotgun so I was banned from using any of his guns. That didn't deter me from hunting. He had an old long bow with no knocking points, sights or anything on it. My buddy was using a .22. We flushed a rabbit I drew back and let go before my buddy even got the rifle up. I hit it about 35 yards away the arrow (field tip) went straight through the left ear hole and came out the right one, killing it instantly. The other, we were hunting a field. There was a starling in a tree about 150 yards away. It was my buddy's .22 and he had a cheap scope on it. He bet me $20 I couldn't hit it. I got on the ground looked through the scope. The bird was so far away the cross hairs blocked it out. I picked a branch about 20' directly above and shot. I know I saw it drop. Telling my buddy he owed me $20 he disputed my shot. I said, jokingly, "Come on I blew its head off"! Not believing I hit it he went up to the spot and came back, laughing, with the bird in one hand and its head in the other. Needless to say that was 29 years ago and I still have yet to see that $20! LOL


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

thats a long shot!


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Yeah. Pure, blind, luck (not for the bird). I couldn't replicate that shot with a 22-250 at 50 yards. Just a pot shot at nothing. A mortar has less arc! That bird must have ticked someone off earlier in the day.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

haha good story


----------



## 22LRSQUIRRELKILLER (May 30, 2009)

this morning i shot a squirrel at about 30 yards with a beeman S1000 gamo raptors.the squirrel went flippin down the hill for at least 20 yards.went down to it and the shot went down his mouth. :sniper: :koolaid:


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

My buddy got a triple this year on gophers with his .22 as there was one with just his head out of the hole, one laying there, and one standing. I couldn't believe it when we walked over and all 3 were dead.


----------

